# Bidoof emo-con



## nileyg (Jun 13, 2007)

Yes... It should...
Edit: Um... No Picture in poll title i guess...


----------



## Destructobot (Jun 13, 2007)

God, no. Even if the Admins hate us enough to add a bidoof emoticon, it shouldn't be that one. It looks like a tiny sausage with a maggot on it.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Jun 13, 2007)

I vote yes! Because you can't say "If someone from GBATEMP punched me in the cobb I'd oof and then fall down" without saying "Bidoof."


----------



## nileyg (Jun 13, 2007)

QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Jun 12 2007 said:


> I vote yes! Because you can't say "If someone from GBATEMP punched me in the cobb I'd oof and then fall down" without saying "Bidoof."










Edit:


----------



## mthrnite (Jun 13, 2007)

Just keep throwin' it around and maybe it'll stick.
Also, if tshu starts using it.. it's a shoe-in (tshu-in.)
Case in point:
When TPi announced he was leaving the mod squad, I submitted this --> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 as a :mischievous: smiley, in his honor.
Imagine my surprise when it showed up in the official list!
You coulda knocked me over with a feather! :bidoof:

Still no love for this guy though --> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :martini:


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jun 13, 2007)

NO ! that emocon sucks


----------



## Gaisuto (Jun 13, 2007)

I approve XD Bidoof rocks!


----------



## TLSpartan (Jun 13, 2007)

Make the background see through and its a deal


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jun 13, 2007)

NOW that should be the bidoof emocon not the first one


----------



## TLSpartan (Jun 13, 2007)

Thats the one sgadzookie80 . No offense nileyg


----------



## nileyg (Jun 15, 2007)

QUOTE(The Last Spartan @ Jun 13 2007 said:


> Thats the one sgadzookie80 . No offense nileyg


haha, i don care... i didnt make it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i was jus givin an example


----------



## Heran Bago (Jun 15, 2007)

QUOTE(sgadzookie80 @ Jun 13 2007 said:


> NOW that should be the bidoof emocon not the first one


this except "emoticon"


----------



## nileyg (Jun 15, 2007)

QUOTE(Heran Bago @ Jun 15 2007 said:


> QUOTE(sgadzookie80 @ Jun 13 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > NOW that should be the bidoof emocon not the first one
> ...


got somethin against emos? lol


----------



## Jax (Jun 16, 2007)

:derp: = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Please make it happen!


----------



## MC DUI (Jun 16, 2007)

I love the second one.


----------



## Sinkhead (Jun 16, 2007)

QUOTE(Jax @ Jun 16 2007 said:


> :derp: =
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please!

- Sam


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 16, 2007)

I approve.


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 16, 2007)

Use sgadzookie's.
It's bidoofsome.


----------



## Salamantis (Jun 16, 2007)

DAMN RIGHT!

If TPi () deserves one, Bidoof should too (:derp!!!


----------



## _ORiON_ (Jun 19, 2007)

then pedo bear deserves one too!!!


----------



## nileyg (Jun 13, 2007)

Yes... It should...
Edit: Um... No Picture in poll title i guess...


----------



## phoood (Jun 19, 2007)

A bigger version of teh first one would be better.

I don't know, bidoof just makes me smile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





edit - 400th post ^^


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jun 19, 2007)

(edo


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 19, 2007)

*NO*

For the love of all that is good, no pedobear...please.


----------



## Jax (Jun 19, 2007)

Pedo bear is chan material!


----------



## Salamantis (Jun 25, 2007)

Yes, if you're gonna make a PedoBear emoticon, make it in 4chan plz. :derp:


----------



## Bowser128 (Jun 25, 2007)

QUOTE(salamence502 @ Jun 16 2007 said:


> If TPi (
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 > 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 >


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Jun 25, 2007)

Wats with the sudden love of Bidoof?


----------



## rest0re (Jun 25, 2007)

BECOZ BIDOOF IS SEXAY


----------



## Orc (Jun 25, 2007)




----------



## Bowser128 (Jun 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Orc @ Jun 25 2007 said:


> *is*



Fixed.

(I'm assuming 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 was Kinkiboy)


----------



## shadowboy (Jun 25, 2007)

I want pedobear...
That would be fun.

And bidoof IS sexy.
but pedobear is oh so much more.


----------



## Orc (Jun 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Bowser128 @ Jun 26 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Orc @ Jun 25 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > *is*
> ...


No that can't be right. Linkiboy is too young to be him... too young... wait, too young?!


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 25, 2007)

Pedo bear is from the chans.  KEEP HIM THERE.


----------



## Orc (Jun 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Mewgia @ Jun 26 2007 said:


> Pedo bear is from the chans.Â KEEP HIM THERE.


funny, so was DERP


----------



## CockroachMan (Jun 25, 2007)

It should not only be an emo-con, but all the other emo-cons should be removed as well!

Who needs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 when you got 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?

It expresses all emotions in just one expression! Bidoof is the ultimate emoticon!


----------



## Bowser128 (Jun 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Orc @ Jun 25 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Mewgia @ Jun 26 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Pedo bear is from the chans.Â KEEP HIM THERE.
> ...














 >


----------



## BHK_Heartless (Jun 25, 2007)

Just remember, Bidoof is what brings all the kids to pedobear!


----------



## rest0re (Jun 25, 2007)

I VOTE FOR BIDOOF


----------



## six-five-two (Jun 26, 2007)

QUOTE(rest0re @ Jun 25 2007 said:


> I VOTE FOR (the second) BIDOOF


----------



## Knab (Jun 26, 2007)

i was always fond of the Squirtle squad


----------



## nileyg (Jun 13, 2007)

Yes... It should...
Edit: Um... No Picture in poll title i guess...


----------



## TPi (Jun 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Knab @ Jun 25 2007 said:


> i was always fond of the Squirtle squad


----------



## Salamantis (Jun 26, 2007)

srsly, do we want chan material infecting GBAtemp? Think of all the kids! *tsk* *tsk*

We want moar BIDOOF!


----------



## nileyg (Jun 28, 2007)

Hey everybody! Give teh helpz!!!!11!!!one!!


----------



## acrocosm (Jul 21, 2007)

there, try this i just made it 21x19 would be ok for emo-con


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jul 23, 2007)

wall of derp


----------



## OSW (Jul 23, 2007)

I approve, only if it comes with squirtle squad.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jul 23, 2007)

DERP !


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 23, 2007)

QUOTE(Orc @ Jun 25 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Bowser128 @ Jun 26 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Orc @ Jun 25 2007 said:
> ...


----------



## Mewgia (Jul 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Orc @ Jun 25 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Mewgia @ Jun 26 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Pedo bear is from the chans.Â KEEP HIM THERE.
> ...


Yes, but DERP isn't on the front page of at least one /b/ every day...Pedobear is.

Therefor, pedobear is more chan material than derp is.

[EDIT]666th post O:


----------



## Shinji (Jul 24, 2007)

When I heard emo-con, I instantly thought "emo convention".....eew..
Oh yeah, found this in my network world magazine...
Link for the birthday of the emoticon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> It was a match made in heaven.Â


Oh GOD! whats that teacher doin to that Linki?  :'(


EDIT: gotta show my love for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and


----------



## tipsy (Aug 17, 2007)

i hate bidoofs but its cute


----------

